# mv irfon



## Signorini

I was Master of the P & O Bulk shipping co vessel MV Irfon in 1971. Has anyone got a picture of the vessel?


----------



## ian d.cameron

Photo in the Gallery
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=48159
Don’t know if it’s the same one
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=618691


----------



## Nigel Wing

Just purchased an excellent book, Trident Tankers Ltd : A Change of Course. Written by Mike Langley.
Details of both ships can be found within, with a picture of Irfon fitting out in 1971.
Brief details.
Irfon built 1971. Steam Ship of 150,000 dwt.
Irfon built 1996. Motor Ship of 166,628 mt.
Cheers 
Nigel.


----------



## james2011

there is a good photo on www.seatheships.org .uk


----------



## Smuggler

Noticed a picture of her on *here*


----------

